# $$$ Thanksgiving Eve $$$ What did you make?



## UberXRudy (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanksgiving Eve was huge here in Philly. Nonstop rides from 7pm-4am for me. What was everyones hourly? Was it busy in your city?

My hourly was $64.50 after gas, after tips ($8). It was easily my most profitable night driving for Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I made about what a good Saturday pays, nothing amazing.

There are so many cars online in the evening now I can't see how even New Years Eve will be great.... Just too many drivers for the amount of pax in L.A.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I can't see how even New Years Eve will be great


New Year's Eve is totally different animal it gets REALLY crazy just put your running shoes on lol.100% agree way too many cars online.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberXRudy said:


> Thanksgiving Eve was huge here in Philly. Nonstop rides from 7pm-4am for me. What was everyones hourly? Was it busy in your city?
> 
> My hourly was $64.50 after gas, after tips ($8). It was easily my most profitable night driving for Uber.


And lets not forget that Philadelphia's rate's are as .Min $7 base 3$ 2.25$ mile 0.30 min twice if not more then ours.


----------



## LubaLuft (Nov 24, 2014)

My stats :7 hrs, 16 fares, ~$200.00, ~$28.50/hr (before gas, before tips).



UberXRudy said:


> My hourly was $64.50 after gas, after tips ($8).


I am very impressed, Rudy. Can you give us any strats to make those stats? = D


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXRudy said:


> Thanksgiving Eve was huge here in Philly. Nonstop rides from 7pm-4am for me. What was everyones hourly? Was it busy in your city?
> 
> My hourly was $64.50 after gas, after tips ($8). It was easily my most profitable night driving for Uber.


Where you driving in philly?
City or outside philly?


----------



## UberXRudy (Nov 18, 2014)

I start near my residence, and one of the first few rides usually sends me into center city. From there all hell breaks loose and I'm all over the place.


----------



## UberXRudy (Nov 18, 2014)

All us uberx philly should meet at a diner early one morning circa 4am and be awesome and share stories and tips and eat food after driving drunk people around everywhere.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

It totally sucked here. Less than an average Fri., or Sat. night. Uber sucks, in general.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

About $20 gross over two hours and very few pings between Lyft and Uber in Denver. Quickly decided there were two many cars and too few demand, went home. Not a single surge all night before I fell asleep around 1am. Miss the surge...


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Supposed to be a busy night in Denver tonight because of Parade of Lights. Getting close to getting off from day job, so at 4 I log onto Uber and see a 2.0x surge. First day surge I've seen since Halloween. Finish all my work to get out as quick as possible and log back on at 440pm to see 4.1x surge.

Get in the car and race the 3 miles into the downtown zone and surge is now at 4.3x. Get ZERO pings and 5 minutes later 4.3x surge drops to 0x. 

****ing Uber faking a surge to get drivers out on the road before the real busy time starts when people get out of work at 5 and start going drinking. Way to MANIPULATE the surge Uber.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

duggles said:


> Supposed to be a busy night in Denver tonight because of Parade of Lights. Getting close to getting off from day job, so at 4 I log onto Uber and see a 2.0x surge. First day surge I've seen since Halloween. Finish all my work to get out as quick as possible and log back on at 440pm to see 4.1x surge.
> 
> Get in the car and race the 3 miles into the downtown zone and surge is now at 4.3x. Get ZERO pings and 5 minutes later 4.3x surge drops to 0x.
> 
> ****ing Uber faking a surge to get drivers out on the road before the real busy time starts when people get out of work at 5 and start going drinking. Way to MANIPULATE the surge Uber.


Uber wouldn't do that. They just wouldn't. Uber is great. If you don't believe me just ask them.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

duggles said:


> Supposed to be a busy night in Denver tonight because of Parade of Lights. Getting close to getting off from day job, so at 4 I log onto Uber and see a 2.0x surge. First day surge I've seen since Halloween. Finish all my work to get out as quick as possible and log back on at 440pm to see 4.1x surge.
> 
> Get in the car and race the 3 miles into the downtown zone and surge is now at 4.3x. Get ZERO pings and 5 minutes later 4.3x surge drops to 0x.
> 
> ****ing Uber faking a surge to get drivers out on the road before the real busy time starts when people get out of work at 5 and start going drinking. Way to MANIPULATE the surge Uber.


I haven't bothered to go out since Halloween. It's pointless.


----------

